

Town Living Under a Rock (literally) - lelf
http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/05/16/the-town-that-is-literally-living-under-a-rock/

======
sharmanaetor
‘Solid as a rock’ Setenil.

------
sharmanaetor
Nice!

